# Life expectancy for people with thyroid problems?



## CharlotteMike

My doctor told me that I am twice as likely to have heart problems/ high blood pressure while suffering from Hypothyroidism. He assured me that being on the medication I will have the same life expectancy I would have if I wasn't hypo. I am apprehensive and i'm not sure what to believe. If my heart attack/ high blood pressure is twice as likely with hypo, I have my doubts that 1 pill a day will make it perfect. If anybody has any insight I would appreciate it!


----------



## Girlygirl90

I was just diagnosed with mild hypo and wondered the same thing. I am VERY new at this but have done a lot of reading in the past few weeks!

I still worry about life expectancy although the facts tell me otherwise. My grandmother has it and is 77...she does have other issues but not related to thyroid.

Was your doctor talking about your risk if you go UNTREATED? It wouldn't make sense that if it were treated that the risk is higher? But I'm not a doctor!

I am also reassured that some experts say that up to 20% of the population has hypothyroidism...since the net is cast wider now due to a lower TSH threshold.

I am 35 and run 5x a week plus eat near-vegetarian diet. I never eat red meat. My total cholesterol is perfect and my HDL is 90. My blood pressure is fine as is glucose and tricglycerides. All a result of my diet and exercise regime. So, I was annoyed but bit relieved at the same time that I have this condition (wanted an answer for how bad I was feeling!). I feel like my thyroid went kaput after my last baby (2 years ago) and after ceasing breastfeeding one year ago. During pregnancy I didn't have any thyroid issues...but something changed. It's still subclinical/mild because my levels are normal other than TSH. I'm thankful it was caught early on. I was having terrible symptoms.

I read that life expectancy is the same when it's treated. Since the synthetic hormone is identical to what the body produces as long as meds are taken then your body doesn't know any different. If your levels are correct, then life expectancy is the same. Just like with high blood pressure I guess- if it's under control then no damage is done.

I think the high BP and heart attack info is for UNTREATED thyroid issues. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! I did get this from the American Thyroid Association website:

"WHAT CAN YOU EXPECT OVER THE LONG TERM?
There is no cure for hypothyroidism, and most patients have it for life. There are exceptions: many patients with viral thyroiditis have their thyroid function return to normal, as do some patients with thyroiditis after pregnancy.

Hypothyroidism may become more or less severe, and your dose of thyroxine may need to change over time. You have to make a lifetime commitment to treatment. But if you take your pills every day and work with your doctor to get and keep your thyroxine dose right, you should be able to keep your hypothyroidism completely controlled throughout your life. Your symptoms should disappear and the serious effects of low thyroid hormone should stop getting worse and should actually improve. If you keep your hypothyroidism well-controlled, it will not shorten your life span.

http://www.thyroid.org/what-is-hypothyroidism/

And the silver lining- I think many of us take BETTER care of ourselves than the normal population. What do you think? I have mitral valve prolapse too- it's benign but watched yearly "just in case". and I get to take a peek into my heart (via echo) every year and that keeps me accoutable! So I think that this keeps us "accountable" for our health. I am thankful for the fact that it IS treatable. As is high BP...

I look forward to hearing some other replies!!! I actually read some studies that say people with mild hypo live LONGER. Anyone know the latest on this?


----------



## joplin1975

I don't know about that figure, but untreated thyroid issues certainly can have an impact on your cardiac system. Correcting those issues will, I would imagine, improve your overall health and therefore increase life expectancy.

I plan on sticking around for a good long while.


----------



## CharlotteMike

[/QUOTE]

thanks for the reply! Yes the doctor said life expectancy "should" not be effected, and the high bp and heart problems are when you are not treated. I want to know if anybody knows if he is telling the truth, or just blowing smoke my way to help a worried patient. if hypo/ hyper effect blood pressure and cause heart problems, It makes me feel like there is not a perfect solution, and my life will be shortened somewhat. It also doesn't help I am a male, and we are more at risk to heart problems than women.


----------



## Octavia

If your blood pressure is under control/managed well, your heart rate is good, and you don't have constant palpitations, I don't see how your life expectancy would be impacted. But I'm not a doctor. My doctor has never mentioned life expectancy.


----------



## CharlotteMike

joplin1975 said:


> I don't know about that figure, but untreated thyroid issues certainly can have an impact on your cardiac system. Correcting those issues will, I would imagine, improve your overall health and therefore increase life expectancy.
> 
> I plan on sticking around for a good long while.


yes i agree. The Doctor saying "should" as if it might not get better was when i started getting worried. I am only 24, but the heart stuff is worrisome.


----------



## joplin1975

But your goal is euthyroid...not hyper or hypo. If you are euthyroid, you won't have thyroid-related heart issues.


----------



## CharlotteMike

Octavia said:


> If your blood pressure is under control/managed well, your heart rate is good, and you don't have constant palpitations, I don't see how your life expectancy would be impacted. But I'm not a doctor. My doctor has never mentioned life expectancy.


thanks for the reply. I always love seeing your pug avatar!


----------



## Octavia

You're welcome. Pugs rock!


----------



## Lovlkn

Life Insurance companies do not rate thyroid patients on replacement so I doubt there is increased cardiac concern - as long as you are properly medicated.


----------

